# When Will I Ever Learn...



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*
NOT* to try and hold small sheet metal parts in my fingers when drilling or enlarging holes???







Pass the band-aids!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ouch. And people ask why I keep band aids in my parts drawer in my tool box!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

And hear I thought I was the only one who does that.......LOL


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well fortunately it was *just* skin and blood this time... If you were building what I am building at the moment then it would be more than that(!) Currently I am milling to size my steel plate "primitives" and I shudder the think what would happen if I "just held" a stack of four 3mm thick plates against a 10mm T/C mill at 2000 RPM.... 

And YES I am machining it with the milling vice BEFORE me so that anything flying off has to bounce off the vice !!!

regards

ralph


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Fingers and hands were never meant to be vises. When will WE ever learn. Bummer!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wait until you start soldering.....trust me, I know that one too!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

No comment--well, at least not out loud. 

Larry


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Don't feel too bad Dwight, I too have had issues with the occansional "opps" and then the set things down and go over to the sink to wash out the cut or hole in me and clean, add Neosporen and band-aid(s). It's the hazard of the trade working with sharp insterments, drills, etc. Another one of those "I wish I would have done this differently". Live learn and do different next time







*

*Rocky*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya just have to learn to hold on tighter Dwight, hold tighter !!! LOL


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Live learn and do different next timeThat's the whole point Rocky!! (watch me pull a rabbit outta muh hat!!) No matter how many times I carve myself up like a roast, I* don't* seem to learn. hehehe Stupid is as stupid does!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Ok Dwight, *
*This one is just for you *


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Leave some blood on the table...you'll remember!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave some blood on the table...you'll remember!Wanna bet?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Oct 2010 12:30 PM 
Leave some blood on the table...you'll remember!Wanna bet?







Sure!







, I bet your fingers.... by the time the puddle is big enough, there might be a glimer... ha ha.
Two or three times and I remember, not that I don't think 'this time will be different!'

More importantly I hope you saved the hole!









Regards,
John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear abuut the damage.....









No further suggestions at this time....... 

Probably wouldn't heed them anyway...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And not ONE blood and gore photo....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Been there don't that. Got blood on my T shirt. I am now more carfull when I drill big holes. The bit grabbing and the drill twisting my wrists. My wrists don't like it any more and let me know it for days. 


PS Remember .....Like sidings on your layout.... You can not have tooooooooo many clamps.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 08 Oct 2010 06:45 PM 
And not ONE blood and gore photo.... 

THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Oct 2010 07:26 PM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 08 Oct 2010 06:45 PM 
And not ONE blood and gore photo.... 

THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 08 Oct 2010 09:49 AM 
* Ok Dwight, *
*This one is just for you *


















This picture truely explains everything...................


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 08 Oct 2010 07:32 PM 







Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Oct 2010 07:26 PM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 08 Oct 2010 06:45 PM 
And not ONE blood and gore photo.... 

THANK GOODNESS! 


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! Nicky, Nicky, Nicky... I found a setting IE-8 (in Win 7) that keeps animations from running automatically so yer casket is PERMANENTLY closed here! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!
Oh yeah, and yer girl friend won't suffer from that back-ache anymore, either.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HE HE HE.................







You cant delete my Kisses Semp....... he he he







You may have scared GG away, but im here for the long hall you big Brute you............


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad part of it is if you cut yourself near the start or middle of a project and you have to deal with a boo boo that gets in the way of having full cognitive control...bummer!


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 08 Oct 2010 06:45 PM 
And not ONE blood and gore photo.... 
Did someone ask for a photo of gore?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What a frightening thing to gaze upon first thing in the morning!







I've barely grazed my first cup of coffee....


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad now I didn't post the Gore / (ex) wife lip lock picture, that might have cause the first sip of coffee to spew forth upon first gaze!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

A great politician/conn-man "carbon tax credits" hehehe


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* And I thought pictures of me were scarey







*
*It always frightens me to see pictures of that man who was going to tell us who can and who couldn't have babies and who was going to say who could and who couldn't have or drive a car. I'm very pleased that he DID NOT become president. He was going to push everyone to save energy(which is a good thing) when he himself was an energy hog with his seven houses. etc. Now back on topic.







A cut while working on projects is much prefered then drilling a hole into your finger or hand







I too Dwight have to quit the practice of holding parts and using the power or even twist bit drill to do my work. Oh will we ever learn thru the pain







Rocky 
ps. Hey Dwight, YOU should be the one pullin' a wabbit outta of da hat. I'd like to see that one








*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Susan used to tease me about keeping bandaids in my tool box. Now she keeps them in hers.


----------

